# Cajun Shrimp Soup



## saltfisher1

INGREDIENTS 
1/2 cup butter 
1 small onion, chopped 
1/2 bunch green onions, chopped 
3 stalks celery, chopped 
1 small orange bell pepper, chopped 
1 (10.75 ounce) can reduced sodium cream of mushroom soup 
1 (10.75 ounce) can reduced sodium cream of celery soup 
10 3/4 fluid ounces water 
1 (14.75 ounce) can creamed corn 
1 (10 ounce) package frozen corn 
2 pounds peeled and deveined medium shrimp 
1 pint half-and-half cream 
1/2 cup chopped fresh parsley 
1/2 teaspoon liquid shrimp and crab boil seasoning 
1/4 teaspoon Creole seasoning, or to taste 
salt and black pepper to taste 




DIRECTIONS
1. Melt the butter in a large pot over medium heat. Mix in onion, green onions, celery, and bell pepper. Cook and stir until tender. 

2, Pour cream of mushroom soup, cream of celery soup, 1 soup can of water, creamed corn, and frozen corn into pot. Cook 20 minutes, stirring occasionally, until heated through.

3. Mix in shrimp, and cook until opaque. Stir in half and half and parsley. Reduce heat to low; continue to cook and stir 15 minutes. Mix in liquid shrimp and crab boil seasoning and Creole seasoning; season to taste with salt and pepper.



If you want to cut the heat just lower the amount of crab boil and creole seasoning....Really great flavor...The only change i made was the frozen corn..I used canned instead.


----------



## smoldrn

Looks really good, will have to try it with fish instead of shrimp (OL has shellfish allergies)


----------



## drawinout

Definitely going to try that one some time. Looks great.


----------



## saltfisher1

If you like gumbo or chowder then youll like this.


----------



## sprtsracer

MAN!!! That looks fantastic! I've gotta try it!!!


----------



## kooler

i want some now. that looks great!


----------



## sprtsracer

OK...I made it yesterday evening and it was GREAT!!! I did make a few changes. First, I used Old Bay instead of the liquid seasoning. Second, I used Anaheim peppers instead of the orange because that's what I had on hand. Third, because of my cholesterol, I used skim milk instead of half and half and "Smart Balance" margarine instead of butter. I eliminated the cream of mushroom, which I would have preferred but the wife doesn't eat mushrooms, and added a second can of cream of celery. I also made rice, which I served it over! It was fantastic! It will be a regular feature from now on!


----------



## c0ch3s3

man, that does look really good. 

sprtsracer:
did you serve it over "fish rice" ?    :beer:


----------



## drawinout

c0ch3s3 said:


> man, that does look really good.
> 
> sprtsracer:
> did you serve it over "fish rice" ?    :beer:


...


----------



## drawinout

c0ch3s3 said:


> man, that does look really good.
> 
> sprtsracer:
> did you serve it over "fish rice" ?    :beer:


I'm sure it's good, and no offense, but it might be hard to sell that fish rice.


----------



## saltfisher1

You can serve it over rice... crumble some captains wafers...crab cake in the middle....ect.


----------



## Outrigger

*iron chef worthy...*

I prepared this chowder style soup last night and it garnered unending compliments. Everyone craved the recipe and they remarked that they were awe-struck by my culinary sleight-of-hand...to which I humbly rejoined..I do, what I can do, when I can do it...

I did use sprtsracer's heart healthy suggestion with the "Smart Balance" although I used the half-and-half because that's all I had on hand. Also, because my cupboard was bare with creole seasoning and the shrimp and crab boil seasoning, I used about 2tsp of Emeril's Bayou Blast...yummy


----------



## saltfisher1

Looks great!....Thanks for trying it and glad you liked it.


----------



## rider3

just made a big double batch. diddent really measure much out. I also added some chopped mushrooms to it.


very good.


----------



## MetroMan

That looks really good! Thanks for sharing. Might have to make that on one of these cold days (less the cream of mushroom...wife is allergic to the shrooms)


----------



## sleddog39

Made it last night ,used imitation crab meat instead of shrimp.It was killer! My family loved it .I told them it came from a surf fishing site & they laughed & thought I was lying LOL!!! Thanks !!!


----------



## saltfisher1

I found a new variation you might want to try....Instead of half and half just use whole cream...That will make it really thick and can be used as a topper for grilled fish.


----------



## mmcauliffe

Wow, all those versions look really REALLY good. I know what I'm this making Sunday during the football games


----------



## the rhondel

I made this the other day and it was awesome...the R


----------



## Cannonball

We made this over the 4th of July weekend, and it was excellent!
The flavor was fantastic and it was even better the second day for lunch!
I quess the flavors had a chance to intensify.

Anyway, thanks so much for posting this recipe!

Todd


----------



## runincode

Damn good lookin bait!!! Goin have to try that!


----------



## YakAttack

*Great Recipe!*

I made this tonight with Italian Bread Bowls (http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Italian-Bread-Bowls/Detail.aspx)

Holy cow. This is a really good recipe, and with those bread bowls it was amazing. Thanks so much for sharing it. We'll definitely keep this one on hand for once-a-month or so!


----------

